# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Dcouper un podcast mp4

## Spiky.88

Salut les gars,

Voil je tlcharge souvent des podcast sur iTunes, qui sont au format MP4 en un seul fichier, quand je les lis sur mon iPhone/iPod, j'ai des chapitres et des illustrations pour chaque chapitre. Je voulais savoir si il y  un logiciel qui dcoupe les MP4 en fichier mp3 d'aprs les chapitres, sans que je sois obliger de le faire manuellement avec audacity ou autre. Et si il peut aussi xtraire les illustrations et les associer au fichier mp3 c'est encore mieux.

Merci d'avance.

----------

